#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Livro sobre FreeBSD

## chvt

Alguém conhece um bom livro que trate de forma geral o FreeBSD em português ou que tenha uma ótima tradução do inglês para o português e onde eu posso encontrar para comprar?

----------


## Kakaroto

kara, livro??!!!?? e ainda mais em português!!!!
olha oq eu li uns tempos atrás, qndo começei a mexer com Free e larguei depois por falta de tempo era o "FreeBSD Handbook", e axei ele muito bom, só q esta em inglês, existe um projeto traduzindo o "FreeBSD handbook", mas não sta completo, talvez seja um bom começo pra vc, ou alguem no forúm possa de ajudar pega o link do "FreeBSD handbook" http://doc.fugspbr.org/handbook/ qualquer coisa tamo ae

Falow

Kakaroto

----------


## osmousf

vc pode encontrar livro de FreeBSD em
www.linuxmall.com.br
Ótimos livros, mas não se esqueça de ler os comentários de cada obra,
às vezes pode não atender a sua necessidade

Fallow veio

----------


## chvt

osmousf,

Eu já dei uma olhada na Linux Mall, e lá tem um livro +/- que tem como título: Livro Dominando BSD: O Guia definitivo do BSD que foi traduzido do inglês para o português pela editora: Ciência Moderna e como li os comentários, muitos criticam essa tradução. 

Será que ninguém conhece um bom livro sobre FreeBSD em geral em português e que seja atual, preferêncialmente que a publicação tenha sido em: 2003?

----------


## mistymst

Imprima  :Smile:

----------


## chvt

Comprar um livro é mais econômico!  :Smile:

----------


## Kakaroto

se quer economia baixa a pagina inteira e le no micro pronto heheheeheh

----------


## pierrenoronha

Eu li este livro e gostei muito. Não sei se é exatamente o que procura.

Manual de Administração do Sistema UNIX - 3.ed.

Autor: Nemeth, Evi; Snyder Garth; Seebass, Scott; Hein, Trent R. 
Subtítulo: Abrange Red Hat Linux 
ISBN: 85-7307-979-7 
Ano: 2002 
N. de páginas: 896

http://shopping.terra.com.br/artmed/...8GRUWSV2M07JJ6

Ele fala sobre adminstração de sistemas *UNIX em geral, da vários exemplos e em vários OS.

Red® Hat  Solaris  HP-UX®  FreeBSD

Até mais.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## chvt

pierrenoronha,

Eu do preferência, a livros com publicações em: 2003

Mais alguém me recomenda o livro: Manual de Administração do Sistema UNIX - 3.ed. além do pierrenoronha?

----------


## fricardo

Eu tenho o manual de administração do sistema UNIX.Considero um livro muito bom embora haja alguns erros, possivelmente de tradução. É bem abrangente e cobre os SOs q o nosso amigo já falou.

A edição brasileira é de 2002 e é traduzida da americana q é de 2004. Agora um problema é q a versão do FreeBSD abordada é antiga (série 3). E com o rápido avanço do FreeBSD acho difícil vc achar um livro novo, atual e em português.

Na minha opinião a melhor escolha é o FreeBSD Handbook atualizadíssimo e em ... inglês.

fricardo

----------


## Nosferatu

www.samabsd.com.br

----------


## rEsEtbnu

Eu aconselho o FreeBSD Handbook, e como eu não queria consumir a banda toda hora p/ pesquisar baixei ele: http://reginaldo.magnus.com.br/doc.f....org/handbook/

Um livro legal com bastante informação é o manual de instalação que vem com a distro SamaBSD, que é o FreeBSD traduzido, igualzinho só que em português. O site é www.samabsd.com.br ou www.linuxmall.com.br.

[]´s ^rEsEt 8)

----------


## None

Olá,

Infelizmente livros sobre o FreeBSD em português são poucos, estou pesquisando também, pelo que descobri o Dominando BSD é um bom livro com uma tradução muito literal (tá uma porcaria), o Handbook indiscutivelmente é uma boa solução, mas também aconselho a leitura de mais de um livro (apoveitando, acho que o link http://reginaldo.magnus.com.br/doc.f....org/handbook/ está quebrado, alguém confere ae...). De qualquer forma, o uso do FreeBSD reque um pouco de domínio de inglês, afinal o sistema é todo nesta língua...

A linuxmall (http://www.linuxmall.com.br se não me engano) tem livros e foi o melhor preço que encontrei...

None.

----------


## irado

> Eu já dei uma olhada na Linux Mall, e lá tem um livro +/- que tem como título: Livro Dominando BSD: O Guia definitivo do BSD [...] muitos criticam essa tradução.


eu mesmo critiquei bastante a tradução contudo, não deixa de ser um EXCELENTE livro (pq o original é um excelente livro). Algumas partes são de matar de raiva mas, na falta de outro, é o melhor possível.
 :Frown: 6)

----------


## rowdy

Realmente amigos, 

Nos somos muito carentes de um livro de qualidade, sobre qualquer distro BSD. Em portugues e' claro, porem, nao seria uma ma' coisa, nos comprarmos o original(em ingles), e ao mesmo tempo nos aprimoramos nosso ingles. Pessoal, deixem de preguica, depois de ler um livro enorme como este, voces estarao quase que dominando boa parte da lingua inglesa.

Desculpem-me pela falta de acentuacao, pois meu teclado e' muito novo aqui no trampo, trabalho num PIII 466mhz e teclado sem nem identifica-lo mais, nem se quer, consigo acessar a configuracao do mesmo. hehe!

----------


## _Akkamai_

Cara me desculpe se esse tópico já está podree de velho, mas é que me interessei no livro e gostaria de saber se ele serve pras novas versões do BSD como o FreeBSD 6.1 por exemplo!!

Akkamai

----------


## fgallego

bom se vc ainda ta querendo um livro, eu to lendo o dominando bsd, guia definitivo do freebsd em portugues, pra eu q to começando agora ele eh bao!

----------


## _Akkamai_

Cara me interessei pelo livro, tu pode me passar mais informações sobre ele? Tipo, autor, Editora e, se possível, onde encontrá-lo?!

Desde já agradeço,

Akkamai

----------


## fgallego

bom cara onde encontrar num sei, mas da uma pesquisada na net ai q vc acha

oh eh dominando bsd- o guia definitivo do freebsd
michael lucas
prefácio de jordan hubbard
editora ciencia moderna

falow

----------


## brenovale

Galera,
aguardem pois teremos um livro em pouco tempo, escrito por "Patrick Tracanelli e Jean Milanez" da FreeBSDBrasil, e podem ter certeza... é show. Eu tenho o que fiz curso com eles, e a editora já aprovou o projeto. Não perdem por esperar... E estão abrindo novas turmas pro último curso do ano... se alguem tiver interessado mail-me.
Abraços

----------

